# Kissing spine - hereditary?



## rehodnett22 (28 February 2010)

My little TB event mare (7yo) has been lame since October, she has been backwards and forwards to the vets since and I sadly discovered today that she has kissing spine.

I would love to breed from her but don't really want to if kissing spine is hereditary.  Can anyone help me please?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Simsar (1 March 2010)

It has a hereditory component and I wouldn't breed from a horse with this condition/syndrome.  Google it for your piece of mind.


----------



## jamesmead (1 March 2010)

Was your TB mare backed early for racing? Though, like Simsar, I suspect it can be hereditary, I believe it can also be caused in some cases in horses who are not predisposed to it by pressure on immature spinal processes.


----------



## rehodnett22 (1 March 2010)

She was bred to race but didn't.  Broken at 3.5 - 4 and brought on slowly, so not likely to have been anything like that that has caused it sadly.

Her parents both raced and did very well (Dancing Spree and Sea Mist) but then neither may have had the problem but may've carried it - if kissing spine can work like that.

Thank you both for your comments - not really the answer I wanted to hear but it's better knowing these things now than further down the line..


----------

